# What companies out there produce 2-tier stands?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Please provide links as well. I only know of Penn-Plax and thier 10/20/29/55gal metal stands.

I was at IndoorJungle last week but I forgot the company name they mentioned on their 2-tier stand. I know I was quoted around ~$30ish for the 2-tier 10gal standard metal stand. I do remember them saying this company is the biggest in the industry if that helps.

I'd just like to do more research and homework before actually getting the equipment as I like to know the absolute max weight (in lbs) that the unit can support structurally should I (I don't know....) load up 2 x 10 gal tanks half with heavy rocks and not want to be the one to 'consumer report' find out the breaking point on the stand. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I also want a 10G metal stand too, if its for 30ish! or cheaper!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bump.

Any manufactuer companies that make 2 tier metal stands other then Penn-Plex?


----------



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

honestly, i would just have a metal shop build one. custom make it in otherwords.


----------

